# Vectorworks - Welche Ansicht zum opt. Arbeiten !



## Cue (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forum Menschen,
ich habe den Palast der Republik in Freehand MX nachgebaut, dabei kam es nicht auf technische Genauigkeit an, es sollte mehr als gestalterisches Mittel sein, jetzt habe ich mir aber gedacht dass es eigentlich einfacher wäre so etwas in Vectorworks nachzubauen, da ich dann direkt in Cinema 4d exportieren könnte!
Ich habe Vectorworks 10, wer kann mir erklären wie ich vorgehe um das selbe Ergebnis in Vectorworks zu bekommen, mit welchem Tool arbeite ich am besten um flächen zu zeichnen und in welcher Ansicht, mein Ziel ist, den Palast später evtl. zu texturieren! 

Ich denke dass Vectorworks bequemer ist für technische Zeichnungen wurde ja auch dafür konzipiert!

Ich bin für Anregungen dankbar!


----------



## Wolli_3D (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Cue,


also das finde ich ja interessant: Ich habe den Palast der Republik komplett in Vectorworks nachgebaut. Allerdings die nächste Umgebung gleich mit. Also in Vectorworks ist das einfachste aller Dinge so einen kubischen Bau wie den Palast der Republik nachzubauen.

Falls Du eine kleine Anleitung brauchst, antworte einfach. Ich habe in Vectorworks schon einiges gebastelt. Ach ja:
anbei ein Bild mit fertig texturiertem Palast!
Also bei Bedarf bitte melden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Wolli,

Könntest Du uns die Vorgehensweise, wie Du dieses schicke Etablissement
bewerkstelligt hast, auch öffentlich, sprich hier im Forum zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruss Markus (dem dies ausgeprochen gut gefällt)


----------



## Wolli_3D (7. Oktober 2004)

Ja also, das ist nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen! Die Vorgehensweise für den Nachbau des Schlossplatzes ist komplett mit Vectorworks entstanden. Das Rendering ist mit Art*lantis bewerkstelligt worden und die nachträgliche Bearbeitung (Das "Schickmachen") mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen!

Also, wie gesagt, das ist etwas umfangreicher. Das einzige, was ich aus der Hand anbieten kann, ist ein 3D Tutorial, wie man grundsätzlich in Vectorworks 3D Modelle erstellt!

Ich bin jetzt 2 Tage User bei Euch! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Euch das Tutorial zur Verfügung stellen kann? Es ist nämlich eine Umfangreiche PDF Datei!
Gruß Wolli

Ach ja: Hier ist ein Bild des Entwurfes für den Schloßplatz, um den es ja schließlich bei der Aufgabe ging.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank, dass Du uns das Tutorial zur Verfügung stellst.
Wie kann man das nun online stellen? Wir haben die sog. Tutorial-Inbox
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=237 , wo Du ein neues Thema
eröffnest und in dieses Thema einfach das Tutorial reinschreibst, wo es dann
ein Mod nochmal korrigiert (Rechtschreibung und so Kleinigkeiten), um es 
schließlich in die jeweilige Tutorial-Kategorie zu verschieben.
Wenn Du Dir allerdings nicht die Arbeit machen willst, per Copy& Paste das
Ganze da reinzuschreiben, dann kannst Du mir das PDF auch per Mail senden.

Die Adresse gibts dann auf Anfrage per PM.
Sollten noch Fragen zur Veröffentlichung sein, dann pack das in die PM rein.

Danke und Gruss
Markus


----------



## Yeehaa (9. Oktober 2004)

hi alle zusammen,
in vectorworks 2d bin ich inzwischen richtig fit. arbeite täglich damit im studium und im büro. den einstieg in 3d habe ich mangels tutorials noch nicht geschafft. ich wäre also auch brennend an dem 3d tutorial als pdf oder sonst wie interessiert. eventuell könnte wolli oder cue (falls schon zugeschickt) mir das ja auch zusenden. wäre ne super sache!

bis denn dann,
yeehaa
( newsletter@derstoppe.de )


----------



## Wolli_3D (10. Oktober 2004)

Hey Yehaa,

also ich wäre bereit Dir das Teil zuzusenden, stammt aus meiner Feder ist aber eher für den Landschaftsarchitektonischen Bereich zugeschnitten. Ich wollte mal fragen, was Du so studierst und wie Dir Vectorworks im Vergleich zu AuoCad so gefällt? Ich bin dabei, meine Tutorials auf meiner Homepage zum Download anzubieten, da mir der Support hinsichtlich dieses Bereiches von Computerworks ehrlich gesagt nicht so zusagt. 
Zu meinem Tut ist noch zu sagen, daß es sich ausschließlich mit den simpleren Techniken des 3D in Vectorworks befaßt. Also überleg es Dir!

Gruß Wolli


----------



## buddy-love (24. November 2004)

hi ich bin neu anfänger in VW ,wenn du mir einiges zusenden könntest was mir hilft ,wäre ich dir sehr verbunden


----------



## buddy-love (24. November 2004)

hi hast du tutorials für einen der immer nur mit allplan gezeichent hat ,komm nicht richtig voran mit VW !


----------

